# Straight Back GSD ?



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Guys, My Leo 8 old German Shepherd is a straight backed GSD although his father was a show line great looking.

i wanted to ask for your opinion about his shape and size for an 8 months old.

his tail is above the ground by 2 to 5 cm , is that also ok ??

Run ! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Basket ball DEAD | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Leo 7 Months | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_8042-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Leo 8 Months | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The photo of him running is lovely. I have a straight-backed gsd also. Your Leo looks great to me :wub:


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

He looks great to me too, beautiful dog. You do not see too many straight backed GSDs these days.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He's beautiful!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Stunning boy. His light eyes are gorgeous!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

It's my understanding that most of the working lines have a much straighter back, so I think it's a good thing, only American show lines really have those sharp angels but the straighter back is more functional  I would look at it as your boy may have hips and elbows that can last longer and do more then others, my girl is west German working line, and is very similar 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> only American show lines really have those sharp angels but the straighter back is more functional


Not true. My bitch's back is straight, whether she is in a stack, or standing four square. Straight and parallel to the ground are NOT the same thing. I wish people would stop spreading that misinformation. Angulation is the rear, whether it is extreme or lacking, is what causes issues in function. In this case, the back doesn't enter into it.

Straight back









Straight back









Same animal


Here's another one

Straight back









Straight back









Same animal

OP, your puppy is nice.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I've just seen many working dogs (I train my girl with police handlers who have dogs from czechoslovakia, and they are built MUCH different then American dogs, old 1800 GSD didn't have angles like the now bred American dogs an were capable of so much more, with less elbow, knee and hip problems. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, they're built differently, but the backs are still straight. The information you provided was incorrect.

Hip and elbow problems are not noted to be any more significant in AmLines than other lines. Misinformation may perpetuate the stereotype that AmLines have more issues, but that does not make it factual information.

Here, working line (mine)


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Jackie is correct. The amount of angulation a dog has tells you NOTHING about a dog's hip/elbow scores. It is incorrect and misinformed to hold onto the naive idea that less angulation or coming from working lines means better health. Incorrect!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Liz&Anna - you might want to double check your history. The breed was "founded" by von Stephanitz circa 1899. So who are all these magnificent working GSDs from 1800 that you speak of? Seeing working dogs has nothing to do with knowing their health and genetics.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

That is what I like to see gsd looking like it should but you do get alot of german lines with good straight back if too much shortness of back and bum sitting nearly on the floor they can't do what there suppose be bred for and sad to see after all this breed is suppose to be bred for stamina strength agility and lovely looking dog you have 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

1899 is still in the 1800's.... And back then gsd could clear an 8 foot fence.. I can't say the same for allot of the dogs bred today, ether way all I'm saying is this dog is gorgeous and I doubt he has anything to worry about, I do prefer function over looks as I am all about training and working dogs, you could have an amazing show dog, but that doesn't mean it is capable of doing the job it was originally created for 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> you could have an amazing show dog, but that doesn't mean it is capable of doing the job it was originally created for


The same can be said for dogs doing IPO. It comes down to the individual.

Regardless, what I was originally offended by was you spreading misinformation


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

"Straight backed" is one of those misleading terms that some breeders use in order to make it sound like their dogs are healthier. Whether the back is parallel to the ground or sloped toward the rear has nothing to do with the back or hips, it has to do with the angulation in the rear legs.

"Straight backed", along with "old fashioned", are terms that should send up a red flag if a breeder uses them, because it shows a misunderstanding of basic anatomy and structure, as well as the true history of the GSD.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Very well said, Freestep


----------

